# Problemas con plancha para pelo NO calienta



## adrianmga (Ene 27, 2021)

Hola amigos,tengo una plancha de pelo que no calienta,inicialmente tenia problemas con el boton de encendido que es de  pulsar,no es de on/off pero la plancha en esos momentos si calentaba.Luego de la reparación del botón,ahora la plancha no calienta y se queda parpadeando la temperatura en la pantalla.El fusible termico fue medido y esta ok al igual que las resistencias .Luego se vi un dispositivo color naranja que se encuentra junto a una de las dos resistencias de calentamiento que supongo que sea el sensor de temperatura, termistor NTC .Se midió ese termistor  y está abierto,no mide ningun valor de resistencia ,supongo que está dañado.
¿ Si eso fuese un sensor de temperatura NTC  y estuviese dañado , esto puede impedir que la plancha no caliente?. Hice una prueba puenteando  ese dispositivo NTC  y la temperatura en el display de la planca dejó de parpadear, es decir quedo fija pero un asi no calienta.Si me pudieran ayudar se les agradeceria.Las resistencias  son controladas por un SCR.¿Como podria chequear si la SCR esta bien o si le está llegando la señal adecuada al Gate para ser activada?

Saludos


----------



## Kawacuba (Ene 27, 2021)

Aporta la mayor cantidad de información , incluyendo foto donde se pueda ver lo mejor posible el detalle de conexiones y pistas, y el diagrama del equipo si lo tienes. Recuerda que no estamos ahí, frente a la plancha. (Si te preguntaste porque nadie te ha respondido, ya sabes, no somos adivinos  🤷‍♂️
Saludos


----------



## adrianmga (Ene 28, 2021)

Estimados colegas les adjunto algunas fotos en las que se puede visualizar los componentes de la plancha de pelo que no esta calentando pues no tengo el esquema eléctrico.A la espera de su ayuda  
Saludos


----------



## frica (Ene 29, 2021)

Yo lo que haría sería limpiar bien la PBC para poder apreciar bien las soldaduras. El componente de tres patas parece tener un pin con algo de óxido pero lo mismo es otra cosa. Compruébalo.


----------



## Jexmer (Ene 29, 2021)

*M*ide voltaje*.*


----------

